# Pork Shoulders



## Village Idiot (Jun 13, 2010)

Smoked two pork shoulders last night. Just added a rub on tossed them on the WSM. Talk about easy. I started at 6:30 and checked about 12ish, ended up removing them at about 8:30 this morning, so they were on there for 14 hours. I pulled them off the smoker with a set of tongs and they just fell apart they were so tender.

Made some NE NC BBQ sauce with apple cider vinegar, regular vinegar, brown sugar, red pepper flakes, and garlic.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me, VI.  Looks good too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 20, 2010)

all these beautiful meats and i had a left over bbq chicken thighs. sob! maybe i should learn how to bbq more stuff.


----------

